# Can we Call or text PAX later on the day?



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Question folks, my first customer today was great. We were communicating, a safe and sound ride. After I dropped her off, on my way back she texted "I rated you but for some reason it gave you a 1. I swear I gave you 5stars Thanks for the ride! So I texted her that minute, saying no worries and so on. 

I emailed Uber took a picture of the text message, and Uber replied back stating that inform the customer to email us so we can change the rating.

How would I able to reach that customer. She was the only text message today, but when I text with the Uber number it says "An Error Occured." 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Can't contact the customer after the ride is over, the number you are given only works one way while you are on the trip, then it gets assigned to the next rider. The number the pax has for you is always the same and they can contact you anytime, but again, its one-way and you can't text them back, a call would be better.

The idiots at Uber support should know this and know that we can't contact the customer after the ride, this is why we are paying them a commission, so they can take care of these things...


----------



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Lol I know right it's so stupid! I want to email the Uber CSR back and say please provide me detailed steps on how we can reach that pax back. Cuz we can't!!! 

Am I bothered by the error, ahh not too much but wish I didn't have to hear I accidenatly got a 1 star. I read somewhere on the forums on how small the rating stars are on the pax app.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

As far as I know, the only way a rating can change is if the pax writes in and asks to change it, and since support is mostly outsourced now, everything is done by the book. Since they won't give you a pax contact info, only thing you can do is ask support to contact the rider regarding the 1 star review.


----------



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Lol if Uber will reach the PAX about that matter, wow kudos to Uber! Lol I can give it a shot and ask them. Why not ehh? 


Thanks Moofish appreciate the reply, and the support.


----------



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

So this is what Uber replied back to me. They'll continue use bs excuses like this.

Thanks for your reply.

I understand that you would like to correct the rating a rider gave you, however the rating is made up of an average of up to your last 500 trips. With such a high number of trips included in this average, one bad rating won’t make much of a difference to your average. Also, since you gave a good ride to this rider, I believe he will email about this matterand and Uber will let you know about it.

Let me know if you have additional concerns or questions on this.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Another example why Ubers rating system sucks. As if we needed any more.


----------



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

You sir, are right!


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

You can actually look up the pax number on your phone bill.


----------



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ahhh don't want to stress about it too much. It was a screw up on her end, and if she would email herself, thank you mam! I don't recieve phone bills, I just go in to the Tmobile store and pay when it's about time.

I just wish I could recover quicker from all my medical conditions so I can go back to doing electrical. I have never damage on my L4, and L5. I was diagnosed with Lyme disease, and have to go in for a colonscopy this coming Friday for possible Chron's disease. Yup!!! Stressing. Thank god I have upcoming gigs, that help me pay my bills. I'm a drummer on the side. 

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Jack 323 said:


> I just wish I could recover quicker from all my medical conditions so I can go back to doing electrical. *I have never damage on my L4, and L5. I was diagnosed with Lyme disease, and have to go in for a colonscopy this coming Friday for possible Chron's disease.* Yup!!! Stressing. Thank god I have upcoming gigs, that help me pay my bills. I'm a drummer on the side.


Well... this went off the rails pretty quickly.

/thread


----------

